# I want to drop out of high school



## JennyJessica07 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm seventeen and 2 months into my senior year of high school, I was just recently diagnosed with major depressive disorder, OCD, and panic disorder plus my therapist thinks I have other things my psychiatrist hasn't diagnosed me with yet. Everyday I dread going to school, it's not even like I just don't want to go to school, but I CAN'T!! My body freezes up and I feel like I'm about to faint before I go to school, I have already missed about 9 days of school and counting. I'm failing almost all my classes because I can't focus in class and my OCD and anxiety/ panic attacks are getting to me and I have them everyday. At the rate that I am going I will definitely not get to graduate on time and I have talked to many school officials for help but time after time no one wants to help me. Even my parents came to the school and they did nothing. I have no real friends. Everyone just laughs at me when they see me act "lazy" and sluggish and weak in school but it's because I'm SO depressed and have no motivation to go to school. People bully me and I am at a very delicate stage in my life. I plan to get my GED and I plan on going to a private performing arts college/academy where I can earn a bachelors degree. Do you think I should drop out because I really can't go back to that hell hole!! I will still continue to further my education. NO MEAN COMMENTS PLEASE!!!


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

If you're still going to continue furthering your education then I don't see why not. Just don't sit back and wait for everything to "fall into place".


----------



## JennyJessica07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would hang in there. Are your meds not helping at all?


----------



## JennyJessica07 (Nov 1, 2015)

I was just told by my psychiatrist that he would be giving me Prozac but I haven't gotten them yet because I have to get a physical in 2 days before he can prescribe it. I'm just really scared about the negative side effects that the Prozac will have on me. I have heard a lot of horror stories about it.


----------



## Jason Keener (Nov 29, 2013)

If I were you, I would drop out, work on a GED, and work on finding some medications that will help you. I think if you continue with school in the state you are in right now, you are going to likely be too overwhelmed. You've already missed 9 days because you are too sick to go. No one will really ever care in the future if you have a high school diploma or a GED because a high school diploma really isn't seen as some grand achievement anymore. Even college bachelor's degrees these days are practically worthless because everyone has one. Also, if I were you, I would seek out the best medications for anxiety and depression, which are probably the MAOI's like Parnate and Nardil. Best of luck to you!


----------



## JennyJessica07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you and I really appreciate your support


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

JennyJessica07 said:


> I'm seventeen and 2 months into my senior year of high school, I was just recently diagnosed with major depressive disorder, OCD, and panic disorder plus my therapist thinks I have other things my psychiatrist hasn't diagnosed me with yet. Everyday I dread going to school, it's not even like I just don't want to go to school, but I CAN'T!! My body freezes up and I feel like I'm about to faint before I go to school, I have already missed about 9 days of school and counting. I'm failing almost all my classes because I can't focus in class and my OCD and anxiety/ panic attacks are getting to me and I have them everyday. At the rate that I am going I will definitely not get to graduate on time and I have talked to many school officials for help but time after time no one wants to help me. Even my parents came to the school and they did nothing. I have no real friends. Everyone just laughs at me when they see me act "lazy" and sluggish and weak in school but it's because I'm SO depressed and have no motivation to go to school. People bully me and I am at a very delicate stage in my life. I plan to get my GED and I plan on going to a private performing arts college/academy where I can earn a bachelors degree. Do you think I should drop out because I really can't go back to that hell hole!! I will still continue to further my education. NO MEAN COMMENTS PLEASE!!!


I'd get your GED asap. Otherwise you may forget a lot of material. At least you'll have the option to go to Community College whenever your ready. Don't wait to do it though, I've seen a lot of people do that and have a really hard time passing. You won't believe the stuff you'll forget when you don't use it.


----------



## JennyJessica07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice and I'm definitely going to start studying for it so I can take it as soon as possible


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JennyJessica07 said:


> I'm seventeen and 2 months into my senior year of high school, I was just recently diagnosed with major depressive disorder, OCD, and panic disorder plus my therapist thinks I have other things my psychiatrist hasn't diagnosed me with yet. Everyday I dread going to school, it's not even like I just don't want to go to school, but I CAN'T!! My body freezes up and I feel like I'm about to faint before I go to school, I have already missed about 9 days of school and counting. I'm failing almost all my classes because I can't focus in class and my OCD and anxiety/ panic attacks are getting to me and I have them everyday. At the rate that I am going I will definitely not get to graduate on time and I have talked to many school officials for help but time after time no one wants to help me. Even my parents came to the school and they did nothing. I have no real friends. Everyone just laughs at me when they see me act "lazy" and sluggish and weak in school but it's because I'm SO depressed and have no motivation to go to school. People bully me and I am at a very delicate stage in my life. I plan to get my GED and I plan on going to a private performing arts college/academy where I can earn a bachelors degree. Do you think I should drop out because I really can't go back to that hell hole!! I will still continue to further my education. NO MEAN COMMENTS PLEASE!!!


Go to school anyway. Do not let all of what you are diagnosed with keep you out of school.

The diagnosis only means you will have a method of treatment. It is NOT a label. You have too much ahead of you.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

JennyJessica07 said:


> Thanks for the advice and I'm definitely going to start studying for it so I can take it as soon as possible


What kind of grades do you have? I mean if you have decent grades I'd push through it. But if you have low scores I would get the GED and focus on yourself. Try not to let yourself procrastinate college though. Go through a year in community college with good scores and attendance so you can get into a college you actually want.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

They have online high schools and things now that maybe you would be interested in? I know people who've done school through them even though I haven't done it. The impression I get is that it's kind of hit or miss. You have to really be self-motivated, and if you're not, then the entire thing is basically worthless. If you really want to learn though, that might be an easy-ish way for you to still get a high school diploma if you want it.


----------



## SimsFan (Feb 17, 2015)

High School SUCKS. I graduated in 2015 and all I can say is that once you get to college it gets a whole lot better. You meet better people and you aren't sitting in a building for 6 hours at a time.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Drop out and you will have NO future. It's that simple. So no matter how tough it gets, its best to just press on.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Dont' give-up*

Do not give-up. Believe me. Finish high-school and go to college. You can do it. Just take one day at a time.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Skimmed your post but DONT DROP OUT!!! You have two options in my opinion that are practical 1. Get medication to tolerate it an finish school or 2. Online schooling from home. Had several kids in my class change to online schooling, that where finished with there senior year by Christmas time and received there diploma in May along with everyone in the class, or have it mailed to you. Please do online schooling before ever considering dropping out.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i want to drop out of life
sorry that wasnt helpful at all


----------



## JennyJessica07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Lol! It's okay I know the feeling


----------



## joshua11 (Nov 8, 2015)

The people calling you lazy aren't healthy for you. I agree 100%, this is a very delicate stage in your life. Unfortunately this is where we've FAILED our children (especially the USA). Everything is being rushed prematurely and we don't give kids the time they need to figure out their lives. We expect them to figure out what they want to do with their life in a 1 year span and don't ever encourage kids to follow their passion and ignore the money. Someone on the brink of poverty that is following their true passion is SO MUCH MORE impressive than someone with "Dr." in front of their name. 

Please don't let anyone make decisions for you. Do you really want to get a bachelors degree? My last day of high school was about 2 years ago. I remember every student stressing out about college. No one really understood what they were getting into when they applied for colleges they just did it because everyone else did. 

It's going to be tough to get the school to really understand. This goes against all conventional wisdom, but don't worry about the remainder of your time in high school. It's such a small part of life & I see your happiness being so much more important than a diploma.


----------



## JennyJessica07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks that was very inspiring 😊


----------



## JennyJessica07 (Nov 1, 2015)

It's also funny you mention Dr. because my older sister (my only sibling) is studying to be a neurosurgeon


----------



## joshua11 (Nov 8, 2015)

You're very welcome


----------



## joshua11 (Nov 8, 2015)

Last thing, I really don't think you need that Prozac or any other medication. Man made medicine isn't good for the body and will negatively affect you. I wish people weren't so quick to prescribe drugs that you don't need


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Consider getting your GED,if you for sure know that you won't pass your classes.Look at what the GED test will cover,and study.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

I was in the same situation as you. It totally sucks. I actually had suicidal thoughts before. But I still managed to successfully complete high school.

My community college is worse. I often feel frustrated, lonely, and ostracized. Luckily, some (though not most) students and professors actually care about me.


----------

